# How much to feed my puppy



## Michelle75 (Oct 18, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I am a new dog owner and have a beautiful 11 week old Cavapoo puppy.

He currently weights 120kg.

I am feeding him Hills Vetessentials which was recommened by our amazing vet but unsure of how much to feed him.

It says 55g, but is this 55g 3 times a day or once a day split into 3 meals?

55g doesnt seem very muchas he seems hungry all the time!

Any help would be muchly appreciated. :thumbsup:


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Michelle75 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am a new dog owner and have a beautiful 11 week old Cavapoo puppy.
> 
> ...


:scared: I hope not. :lol:


----------



## Oscar12 (Aug 26, 2012)

He weighs 120 kg  are you sure ?!?! 
Our 20 week old pups weigh about 6kg each and get 190g split into 3 meals so I think your 55g is to be 3 times a day. I think....
Lovely pup choice btw


----------



## Oscar12 (Aug 26, 2012)

I think you weighed the whole litter


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Sorry, my first post wasn't very helpful.
Hills isn't the best food as far as I am aware, so maybe check out the dry and wet food stickies at the top of this section.
Generally, if you can feel the last couple of ribs easily on your pup, he is a decent weight. 
There, I hope that's more helpful. :blush:


----------



## Redice (Dec 4, 2011)

Michelle75 said:


> .
> 
> He currently weights 120kg..
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Michelle75 (Oct 18, 2012)

haha opps! 

Eek...Think I misread the vets writing and am rubbish with weights! 

Think I'd better double check that when I get home.

Thanks Guys :blushing:


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

1kg is the same as a bag of sugar


----------

